# Older Craftsman snowblower starter bolt holes



## N3kf99 (Mar 2, 2019)

I have an older 5HP Craftsman snowblower. Thanks to the group I solved and fixed a bogging issue. This is a 5HP Tecumseh engine. 

The rear bottom bolt hole that the electric starter bolts into is stripped. The top bolt hole is weak (close to stripping). The front bottom bolt hole had stripped, but that one I can get a nut onto a longer bolt.

Anyway, the top and bottom rear bolt holes are into the engine. I assume this is aluminum. What have people done to fix this type of issue with this engine? Tap it to a bit larger bolt, use a heliCoil, time-sert, etc.? How have others fixed this? Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Either of the above. There is a recent thread on this subject.
Sid


----------

